# Rear brake problem



## engineman98 (May 31, 2008)

I searched and searched but I haven't found a deffinate answer to my issue. I just replaced my rear calipers and pads, now the passenger side will not grab when the e-brake is applied. I tightened the adjuster on the ebrake so far that the drivers side is almost not releasing when the e-brake is down. I bled the brakes again rechecked the cable movement on the caliper it moves fine. The car is a 2004 jetta GLI. I installed new oem calipers from ECS and mintex red box pads. I have no idea why the caliper seems to not bite on the ebrake. When you put the brake pedal to the floor it holds but not at say 50%. Is there an adjustment that can be made to the caliper? My e-brake cable is almost as far adjusted as it can get. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Doubt the adjustment will have to be made to the parking break cable itself. The adjustment will have to be made at the the caliper because the parking break is integrated in.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Maybe it's time to replace the e-brake cables, as well?


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

VR6VDub172 said:


> Doubt the adjustment will have to be made to the parking break cable itself. The adjustment will have to be made at the the caliper because the parking break is integrated in.


x2


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds to me like you still have air in the brake lines. Did the master cylinder go dry while you were changing the calipers?

Did you bleed all four corners? How much brake fluid did you use? When replacing brake calipers, always bleed all four corners BEFORE OPENING THE BRAKES to avoid contaminating the replacement calipers with gunky old dirty brake fluid. I typically use 2 quarts of fluid to flush and bleed when the fluid system has been opened and 1 quart when simply flushing the brake system.

You may need the ABS pump bled.


----------

